
Turkey’s government has seized over 950 companies since failed coup last year - diego_moita
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/22/business/turkey-akin-ipek-fethullah-gulen-recep-tayyip-erdogan.html
======
diego_moita
Corruption, authoritarianism, expropriation of companies, ... this plot sounds
a lot like Zimbabwe and Venezuela.

~~~
kyriakos
the difference is that this is a country ally to the west, with a strategic
geographic location and with one of the largest armies in the world.

~~~
dogma1138
And a large nuclear arsenal stationed within its borders as part of the NATO
nuclear arms sharing treaty.

Turkey is also in a much more important strategic location than either of
those two.

------
petre
A baklava chain, seriously? Did they give free baklavas to the alleged
plotters? This is clearely a witch hunt.

~~~
drunkenmonkey
At this point, it is a command economy.

------
exabrial
Not that we aren't fought with our own problems, but does NATO have standards
of conduct?

We rent some very strategic air bases there. It's a shame we couldn't have
them elsewhere.

------
asdfologist
Isn't it the general consensus that the coup was staged?

~~~
huac
Even if it wasn't staged (which it probably was), the big story here is that
Erdogan is consolidating power by purging his enemies and expropriating
whatever he can.

I wonder if this will be the final straw to torpedo Turkey's EU bid, and to
some extent, if Erdogan even cares.

------
kyriakos
Why is this on HN?

~~~
lovich
Decently sized economy, in the same region as Israel which has a big startup
community. Also the way turkey goes in the next few years is going to affect
US politics since they are in a region that the US is heavily involved in. You
can ignore politics if you want but they affect everything including startups

------
pinpinini
Good for them. 950 companies = 950 foreign intelligent agencies....
Independent finally!

